# Leatherman New Wave vs. Charge Ti/XTi



## stackmjwiz (Aug 14, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me the differences between the Leatherman New Wave (2004) and the Leatherman Charge Ti/XTi?

For those who have the Leatherman Wave, how well do the scissors work?


Can I find the Leatherman Wave on sale? It seems like it's selling around $70 everywhere.


----------



## Blazer (Aug 14, 2006)

Go to the site below and drag the three multi-tools into the boxes at the top of the columns. Then you'll get a side by side comparison of the different features.

http://www.leatherman.com/products/tool-comparison/default.asp


I have both the Wave and the Charge XTi. There's not a lot of difference, mainly the scissors on the Wave, but not on the XTi. There are other small differences and the Charge XTi comes with many more accessories, like additional screwdriver bits, lanyard ring, and an attachable/detachable pocket clip.


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey Blazer, what do you think about the scissors on theWave?


----------



## Blazer (Aug 14, 2006)

Not as good as I would have expected from Leatherman, but the New Wave was the first Leatherman I've owned. I own a Gerber multi tool and the scissors are better. I don't use them much, use the knife more, so it wasn't a real problem for me.

Considering how sturdy the NewWave is the scissors are a little "underweight" for my liking.


----------



## stackmjwiz (Aug 14, 2006)

Yea, I agree. From looking at the picture it just doesn't look like anything "heavy duty".

I wish Amazon had a deal like they did last year where they offered the Micra and Wave for $50. The scissors on the Micra are definately much better.


----------



## Vinnyp (Aug 17, 2006)

I had the wave and "upgraded", the Ti is measurably better. It feels better made, the handles as wellas being titanium are more comfortable. The blade is much higher quality steel so holds a sharper edge longer (3 times as long). Better bronze bushes means it's smoother to open and close particulary one handed. It has larger and more powerful pliers. I think the scissors are the same, they are sharp and work pretty well but are not very well designed, when you get them out seems you nearly always come close to cutting yourself.


----------



## d1337 (Aug 26, 2006)

The leatherman line up is changing soon. see this sight for more info on new models. WWW.equipped.org/blolg/?p=21


----------



## Vinnyp (Aug 26, 2006)

The TTI looks good it does seem they have listened and an even better main blade has got to be good, plus the (poorly designed) scissors of the TI and the hook and crimper of the XTi. I'd definitely have gone for one if it had been available and am tempted to upgrade.


----------



## Perfectionist (Aug 26, 2006)

Me too !!

Anybody wanna buy a used Charge Ti ??


----------

